# Adam's Ace Cafe Pics 11/8/07



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

What a great day! Thanks Tej!

Nice to meet you all again! Well done Wak, you are so dedicated to the cause i'm glad its you that won, even though i didnt get to vote!

Here in backwards order (thanks you photobucket!) are my pics.....


----------



## TT51MON (Mar 22, 2006)

nice pics Adam, did you noticed how much taller I am to Jay!!!!


----------



## J1MMY (Nov 13, 2006)

Great photo's adam, was great to meet everybody, being my first meet and not knowing anyone, everyone was spot on. Did anyone else get burnt in the sun?


----------



## ezz (Nov 22, 2006)

nice pics  and a very nice day.. 8)


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

J1MMY said:


> Did anyone else get burnt in the sun?


in a word... YES!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

What a great meet, nice meeting you Adam, just a shame I was late and missed out seeing so many other cars and faces!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Naresh said:


> What a great meet, nice meeting you Adam, just a shame I was late and missed out seeing so many other cars and faces!


well at least you got the pics!

glad i could show and demonstrate my Kamswitch (start button) too!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah gotta love that start button.................I'm hunting now on ebay for one! :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Kam knows the guy to order from...


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

.................so do I, but he's stopped selling the buttons.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ah.... that could be tricky then....


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

Naresh said:


> What a great meet, nice meeting you Adam, just a shame I was late and missed out seeing so many other cars and faces!


Naresh - saw you on the A406. I was heading home and you were obviously heading to Ace Cafe. It was around Palmers Green toward Bounds Green.

I spotted the Angel Eys but was going too quickly in the opposite direction to realise


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Nando said:


> Naresh said:
> 
> 
> > What a great meet, nice meeting you Adam, just a shame I was late and missed out seeing so many other cars and faces!
> ...


Hope I was driving conservatively!  Angel eyes on even in bright sunshine - I learnt that from Was! :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Angel eyes on even in bright sunshine - I learnt that from Was! :lol:


But dont you think if yr wearing sunglasses and you got yr lights on at the same time you might look a bit of a nonse... I just think the two dont go together... just my 2 pennies worth!


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

TT51MON said:


> nice pics Adam, did you noticed how much taller I am to Jay!!!!


 :lol: ...

*J1MMY - * Nice to meet you mate :wink:

*Adam -* As always, you never fail to take pics unlike me (8  )

I still think you should have cleaned it before you arrived :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Good pics Adam.

Think I like the one of Waks the best .....










Cos in the background is a nice, shiny looking black Golf GTi.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I like that picture too as I'm standing right in front of the bumper waiting to get knocked down! :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Lads whos is the bright red soft top TT, Paint work is beautiful..custom job?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

thats robs, and its candy red... custom colour


----------

